# Mixing ratio of Oxalic Acid to Water for a bicycle frame bath?



## barneyguey (Nov 23, 2018)

Hello, I'm hoping someone will tell me the ratio of Water to Oxalic acid for dipping a bike frame? I bought some Oxalic Acid and got it in the mail today. I have a really rusty bike I want to try it on. 
I've seen miracles happen for other people, here on the Cabe. Thank you, Barry


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 23, 2018)

All I'm going to say is, the more OA per gallon equals a quicker soak time. If you have a month or two you could go with molasses.  lol


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 23, 2018)

I don't measure. I probably dump about a cups worth in a kiddie pool. V/r Shawn


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 23, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I don't measure. I probably dump about a cups worth in a kiddie pool. V/r Shawn



LOL
Thanks man, I just grabbed my dogs kiddy pool. I guess I'll get them a new one for next summer. HA Ha Ha


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 24, 2018)

I have used Shawn's precise measurement with great results! 

A few tips if I may...

Make sure the kiddie pool is the correct size before you buy it. Double check and make sure the kiddie pool is the right size before you fill it up  ask me how I know...

All of the frame must be under water and the pools come in 2 or 3 sizes. Buy two, as soon one will somehow get a hole poked in it (but save it - see below).

Remove any grease and grime from the paint first as the acid does not penetrate it well. No aluminum parts in the bath if it can be helped as it may turn odd colors and is probably not good for the paint.

Fill kiddie pool with warm/hot water, 80-85 degrees works well for me. Mix the OA in a gallon bucket of warm water (always add acid to water, not the other way around) and dissolve it and then pour it in the pool.

*You can do OA baths outside in cold weather. *All you need is a means to heat OA water in a large pot and recirculate it back to the pool as needed. If you bought an extra kiddie pool double them up for insulation by using the one with a hole poked in it on the outside. I use a $10 hotplate and a big crab pot out back of the shop to heat the water. I cover the water with black plastic garbage bag while it is soaking. I use a Dollar Tree thermometer in the pool and keep the temp at 80/85 degrees and I find 3 to 4 hours of soaking at that temp is optimal. It is a mild acid solution and does not bother my hands but if I have forgotten or was too lazy to glove up, I always wash up quickly.

Do not grab the bike by any decals when you are picking it up after soaking. When done, rinse with frame with plain water and then blow dry it with air compressor. WD-40 the inside of the frame and then blow out excess. Never damaged a decal but I always assume they don't want to be touched until they are bone dry again.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 24, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> I have used Shawn's precise measurement with great results!
> 
> A few tips if I may...
> 
> ...



Great directions Michael! V/r Shawn


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 24, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> I have used Shawn's precise measurement with great results!
> 
> A few tips if I may...
> 
> ...



It sounds like you learn things the hard way like me. LOL
Thank you very much for all the tips. It's about 30 degees at my house, I might have to wait until it warms up.  Barry


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 24, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> It sounds like you learn things the hard way like me. LOL
> Thank you very much for all the tips. It's about 30 degees at my house, I might have to wait until it warms up.  Barry



It was 45 last week when I did my last one...(30 is a bit much...maybe a dash of antifreeze is needed (not for the pool ).

I'll never wait for warm weather again for a bath...let the witticism's and bad puns begin.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 24, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> It was 45 last week when I did my last one...(30 is a bit much...maybe a dash of antifreeze is needed (not for the pool ).
> 
> I'll never wait for warm weather again for a bath...let the witticism's and bad puns begin.
> View attachment 907270




lol, antifreee might help. It also snowed 3-4" last night, but it's slowly melting. I wish I had a water supply in my shop, I could heat water on the wood stove. Barry


----------



## vincev (Nov 24, 2018)

1 tablespoon per gallon mixed into hot water.I usually wait for a nice sunny,hot day.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 24, 2018)

vincev said:


> 1 tablespoon per gallon mixed into hot water.I usually wait for a nice sunny,hot day.



That'll be in June around here. lol


----------



## locomotion (Nov 25, 2018)

Barry, where did you order the acid from? They can ship it USPS?


----------



## Sprockets (Nov 25, 2018)

And so when you're done with the bath, what do you do with the dirty water, pour it out on the yard?


----------



## anders1 (Nov 25, 2018)

Sprockets said:


> And so when you're done with the bath, what do you do with the dirty water, pour it out on the yard?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 25, 2018)

Sprockets said:


> And so when you're done with the bath, what do you do with the dirty water, pour it out on the yard?




Yep. If you're afraid of OA, you better stop eating veggies.


----------



## anders1 (Nov 25, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Yep. If you're afraid of OA, you better stop eating veggies.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 25, 2018)

locomotion said:


> Barry, where did you order the acid from? They can ship it USPS?



I bought it on ebay and Fed Ex delivered it. I don't know if the USPS will ship it. Barry


----------



## lemonpeelerman (Nov 25, 2018)

I go down to Home Depot I buy iron out put a cup and a half to 2 cups of powder into a cement mixing tray holds about 10 gallons and put parts in the let them soak for about 6 to 8 hours.


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 26, 2018)

locomotion said:


> Barry, where did you order the acid from? They can ship it USPS?




$11 Amazon Prime free shipping - does two small kiddie pools.


----------



## the tinker (Nov 26, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> It was 45 last week when I did my last one...(30 is a bit much...maybe a dash of antifreeze is needed (not for the pool ).
> 
> I'll never wait for warm weather again for a bath...let the witticism's and bad puns begin.
> View attachment 907270



Nice tile job! Could you do my basement floor for me?


----------



## the tinker (Nov 26, 2018)

Here , once and for all. The mixing ratio of Oxalic Acid for doing one bike frame in a kiddie pool:
5 gallons boiling water.
40 lbs. of powdered Oxalic Acid.
Six fresh limes. [sliced into wedges]
1 gallon of Vodka.

Throw the bike frame out.
Fill the pool with the hot water. 
Dump the Acid powder on your neighbor's lawn.
Sit in the pool and drink the Vodka.


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 27, 2018)

the tinker said:


> Here , once and for all. The mixing ratio of Oxalic Acid for doing one bike frame in a kiddie pool:
> 5 gallons boiling water.
> 40 lbs. of powdered Oxalic Acid.
> Six fresh limes. [sliced into wedges]
> 1 gallon of Vodka.



That was funny as hell...I never fail to get a smile or a chuckle from some Caber's wacked out out sense of humor...


----------



## frankster41 (Nov 27, 2018)

Is this Oxalic bath just for painted parts or can you throw the chrome stuff in there too?


----------



## gkeep (Nov 27, 2018)

Don't use OA bath on chrome. It may make it cloudy, do a search on this, it comes up in a number of Oxalic Acid threads.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 27, 2018)

frankster41 said:


> Is this Oxalic bath just for painted parts or can you throw the chrome stuff in there too?






gkeep said:


> Don't use OA bath on chrome. It may make it cloudy, do a search on this, it comes up in a number of Oxalic Acid threads.




I use it on chrome all the time with great results. I guess if the mix is too strong or you left it in for a really long time something could happen but I've never had any issues.


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 27, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> I use it on chrome all the time with great results. I guess if the mix is too strong or you left it in for a really long time something could happen but I've never had any issues.



I have had it give a pinkish cast to some items...you can get it off but I am not crazy about it...


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 27, 2018)

I neutralize the acid with baking soda then pour in my rocks on the side of the house where I park my boat. Couple big boxes per kiddie pool.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 27, 2018)

_*Oxalic Acid is sold as a wood bleach ... Acid in the name makes it sound lethal .. it is not if used properly .. OA is what is used in OXY CLEAN - Bar Keepers Friend & many other products - You can pour it on your lawn & it won't burn the lawn - it's a natural product ... It works amazing on chrome ... if the chrome is in decent shape .. works great on painted parts too .. well most colors .. red is a hit or miss color to try OA on ( do a test piece ) ... I make the OA mix to start around 2 tablespoons per gallon ... warm water seems to help too .. let it soak a few hours & check progress .. add or adjust OA level .. and check progress again a little while later .. no reason to mix it too strong or rush it .. I find that patience is the key to a successful project *_

_*I use a small plastic kiddie pool for fenders & complete wheels laced  with only the hub shell minus the guts of the hubs & axles which I remove & clean all the old grease & grime off & set them aside to service as I wait for the OA bath to do it's thing - a 5 gallon bucket for the smalls & my bath tub for frames.. fits perfect & the slight slope of the base of the tub is the same angle as the rear of the frame - I set the back of the frame towards the drain &  that uses a lot less water & the water will sit almost level to the submerged frame -- THE KEY IS TO NEUTRALIZE THE OA -- Rinse well with soapy water - After the OA bath the paint will look dull after you dry it off ... not to worry .. a light WD-40 or I like to use Lemon Pledge will bring some moisture back to the paint .. a *little* polish never hurts & will spruce it up to .. just stay clear & use extra care near & around any of pinstripes - graphics - decals  .. done & done ...*_

*Oxalic acid*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Oxalic acid* is an organic compound with the formula C2H2O4. It is a colorless crystalline solid that forms a colorless solution in water. Its condensed formula is HOOCCOOH, reflecting its classification as the simplest dicarboxylic acid.

Its acid strength is much greater than that of acetic acid. Oxalic acid is a reducing agent[7] and its conjugate base, known as oxalate (C2O2−4), is a chelating agent for metal cations. Typically, oxalic acid occurs as the dihydrate with the formula C2H2O4·2H2O.

It occurs naturally in many foods, but excessive ingestion of oxalic acid or prolonged skin contact can be dangerous.

Its name comes from the fact that early investigators isolated oxalic acid from wood-sorrel (_Oxalis_) flowering plants


_*Ridden not Hidden - Frank* _


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 27, 2018)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> _*Oxalic Acid is sold as a wood bleach ... Acid in the name makes it sound lethal .. it is not if used properly .. OA is what is used in OXY CLEAN - Bar Keepers Friend & many other products - You can pour it on your lawn & it won't burn the lawn - it's a natural product ... It works amazing on chrome ... if the chrome is in decent shape .. works great on painted parts too .. well most colors .. red is a hit or miss color to try OA on ( do a test piece ) ... I make the OA mix to start around 2 tablespoons per gallon ... warm water seems to help too .. let it soak a few hours & check progress .. add or adjust OA level .. and check progress again a little while later .. no reason to mix it too strong or rush it .. I find that patience is the key to a successful project *_
> 
> *I use my bath tub for frames - small plastic tub for fenders - a 5 gallon bucket for the smalls .. fits perfect & the slight slope of the base of the tub is the same angle as the rear of the frame - I set the back of the frame towards the drain &  that uses a lot less water & the water will sit almost level to the submerged frame -- THE KEY IS TO NEUTRALIZE THE OA -- Rinse well with soapy water .. then a light WD-40 or I like to use Lemon Pledge .. done & done ...*
> 
> ...



Thanks man! Some more great instructions.
I had decided it would work in cold water, although some people it won't. It seemed from all the different comments I read, the hot water just seems to make it happen faster. Barry


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 27, 2018)

Yah, seems everyone goes nuts because it has ACID in it's name. Guess the acid in your orange juice should be doused with some baking soda before you drink it. Never use vinegar on your salad either! 
Leaving anything in OA to long (24hrs?) does have some side effects if you see that your bath water is yellow. Never had a problem using it on chrome. Chromed alloy, alloy, anodized or cad/galvanized plated parts is a different destruction story in my diary.


----------

